# Dynamis Bachmann EZ Command Wireless Controller



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

any experience with this? Thanks; Don


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't try and use it under florescent lights. the signal will not make it to the control station. also battery life sucks


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have had lights interfere with infra red before. Thanks for the reminder! Don


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been using a Dynamis for a couple of months and am happy with the system, but VERY unhappy with the technical support. Overall, I do not recommend buying this system. I find the IR connection strange but usable, probably because it is apparently a two way connection. I have added a magnetic RF chock around the track wire at the Dynamis, and use a remote power kill AC switch for an emergency off. I have florescent lights directly over the layout and have had no problems with IR interference. I use two sets of rechargeable batteries. Because the joy stick can change locomotives as well as control speed, I occasionally inadvertently change locomotives without realizing it (frustrating). If you are patient and resourceful you can get one at a good price, one of the too few redeeming features.
Bob


----------

